# Paphiopedilum callosum (not? ID help please)



## Lint (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi,

two days ago I bought this large and healthy plant labelled Paph. callosum with three spikes, one with the first flower just about to open.

Today I got a glimpse inside the not yet fully open flower and already it looks like a hybrid... Paph. callosum never has spots all over the petals, right?
There should only be a few at the top edge?

Can someone knowledgeable confirm or deny if this is the true species?

Because I got wrongly labelled plants from this vendor before and I'm really annoyed now. 

It also has two buds on every spike, which is kind of suspicious, now that I think about it.

Flower (still opening)




Leaves




Cheers,
Christian


----------



## Lint (Mar 28, 2015)

I was just informed that this might be var. warnerianum, which can be more spotty than regular callosum.

I also found this article with in situ pictures of spotty callosums, which make me hopeful that I got the real deal after all.
Now I need to wait for the flower to fully open and show it's true shape...


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks likely a callosum / crossii.


----------

